# The Naming thread for FIRE



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So. . . .what'cha gonna call it?  "Ann's 7th Kindle" won't cut it. . . . . my current Fire is Fawkes. . . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

My tablets have had a sci-fi theme...My original Fire was Firefly, and the replacement is Firefly II; the iPad is Serenity, and the i'Touch is Inara Sera.  I've run out of names I like in that series. 

I'm thinking of Saphira, Eragon's blue dragon from Christopher Paolini's "Inheritance" novel trilogy. (I was looking at Dragon names.)  I like it.

Betsy


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

My current Fire is named Ramoth. If I could get a new one (8.9), it would be named Mnementh even though Mnementh should be smaller in size than Ramoth.  (From Anne McCaffrey's Dragonriders of Pern novels.)


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

Well, I have Amy Farrah Fowler, Bernadette, and Penny (Big Bang Theory) already.  That leaves Leslie Winkle or start with the guys.  Maybe Raj?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

My original Fire was named Phoenix but it is in the box going back to Amazon tomorrow. The replacement is unnamed but I might pick Phoenix again. And maybe the new one coming in November will be Dumbledore....

L


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I've never quite understood this desire to name Kindles. And with several devices, I'd never remember which was which anyway!

All I need is a way to easily distinguish one from another. I already renamed my pre-ordered Fire on my 'manage your Kindle' page. I called it 'Fire'.   

Well it works for me!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah. . . .on MYK my Xoom, Razr, and Laptop apps are called Xoom, Razr, Laptop.  

I might reuse Fawkes for the new Kindle because I anticipate giving my current one to my son.  As to the other Kindles. . . well, I don't refer to them by name.  I call them "kindle" or "it".  But the names do help me distinguish one from the other on the MYK page. . . . .I have quite a few listed.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> I've never quite understood this desire to name Kindles. And with several devices, I'd never remember which was which anyway!
> 
> All I need is a way to easily distinguish one from another. I already renamed my pre-ordered Fire on my 'manage your Kindle' page. I called it 'Fire'.
> 
> Well it works for me!


Fire is a great name!

There are currently 6 Kindles among 4 people on my Amazon account. Each of the Kindles has a name appropriate to the person who owns it. All of us refer to them as "my Kindle" or "my Fire".

While the names are fun, the Kindles could have been named: 

Anna's K2 (Great A'Tuin), 
Anna's Fire (Ramoth), 
Raymond's DX (Library at Alexandria), 
Raymond's Pearl DX (The AnkhMorpork Times), 
Mom's KK (Roadrunner), 
Sister's KK (KoalaJo).

In any case, my K2 is first in the alphabetical sequence so I don't need to worry where the samples I get online go.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh yeah. . .the alphabet. . . . that's another reason to name a kindle.  I just bought a book and noticed the default device was "Ann's 7th Kindle" -- the one I don't even HAVE yet!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> I've never quite understood this desire to name Kindles. And with several devices, I'd never remember which was which anyway!
> 
> All I need is a way to easily distinguish one from another. I already renamed my pre-ordered Fire on my 'manage your Kindle' page. I called it 'Fire'.
> 
> Well it works for me!


I name lots of things....all of our cars are named, too.  We still like you, Linda. 

Betsy


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I name lots of things....all of our cars are named, too.  We still like you, Linda.
> 
> Betsy


We didn't name our cars until I logged into a site to track the mpg on my Prius. I named it "Toy Turtle" for that site but I still call it "my Prius."  When DH bought a Aveo a year or so ago, he named it "Little Red" in honor of our daughter's favorite stuffed toy as a child, a sit-on red dinosaur she named "Big Red." He then named his old pickup truck "Big Ochre." Guess what color it is?  He does refer to them as "Little Red" and "Big Ochre."


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Annalog, my current Fire is Fire Lizard.  Not sure what the big new one will be..

We had a labrador named Dragonflight.. he was part of our "D" litter.  The people who had his sister named her Draco.

I might name it.. once I meet it, McCaffrey as an hommage to the late Anne.

But maybe a dragon name..

My cat is name Katniss.. that would be another possibliity.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm leaning towards Killashandra now, as I posted in another thread...still has the sci-fi vibe AND is from one of the first books I bought for my Kindle in 2008...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm considering Dumbledore for the new Fire-- which, by the way, will be the 4G (32GB) one. . .I just cancelled and re-ordered.  Also cancelled the cover. . . .Decided I wasn't really sure I needed that. . . . .and I can always get it later.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Good name, Betsy.

I've thought of Menolly too..


----------



## Bellaluna (May 15, 2011)

I'm not sure what I'll be naming my Fire yet.  My current Kindle Touch is named "Serenity" and my iPod Touch is named TARDIS.  Since I'm considering passing down my iPod down to my daughters once I receive my Fire, I may name it TARDIS.  Firefly is appealing, too, and quite appropriate.  I suppose I've got a bit more time to think about it  .


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

My K3 is Oncle Julien and my Fire is Sister Mary Loquacious.  All my kindles have been characters from books so now I neednto start getting a feel for this one.


----------



## cdyard (Nov 30, 2009)

I've just ordered my Fire and named it Wildfire...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

cdyard said:


> I've just ordered my Fire and named it Wildfire...


Good name!

Betsy


----------



## MsScarlett (Jan 12, 2010)

So based on my other conversation about naming the new Paperwhite, I have decided that the Paperwhite is Jadis (the white witch from Narnia) and the new Fire (7" HD) is dubbed The Wardrobe, as there is a whole world there when I open it up, lol.  I have officially changed both in my Manage Devices page.  Takes so little to amuse me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

MsScarlett said:


> So based on my other conversation about naming the new Paperwhite, I have decided that the Paperwhite is Jadis (the white witch from Narnia) and the new Fire (7" HD) is dubbed The Wardrobe, as there is a whole world there when I open it up, lol. I have officially changed both in my Manage Devices page. Takes so little to amuse me.


Love the names! I'm the same way. It helps me deal with Phantom Kindle Syndrome (that feeling that you have when you have a new Kindle on order but can't play with it yet!)

Betsy


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

I don't know why, but my kindles are always female.  I guess they always take after me.    I'm taking my time about a name.  Nothing comes immediately to mind like last time (Katniss).


----------



## wavesprite (Apr 27, 2009)

We aren't big namers, but my 11 year old son just said he calls his Fire "Toby". haha


----------



## funnycat (Dec 30, 2010)

My current Kindle Fire is named "Incendio" (the fire making spell in Harry Potter).  I thought I was being clever when I came up with it so I'm not sure what my next one will be. - I'm trying really hard to not trade up to a new one because I've only had my current one for 8 months but my will is weakening!!


----------



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

Well Betsy, 

I really like Firefly, so I think I am going to steal it!  I never named my gizmos before, so this is fun.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

Sparky.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh, good one!

Since I've caved and ordered a new 7" HD Fire, I think I'll call it Fawkes Reborn. . . . . .my original Fire is just Fawkes. . . . .Fawkes is a Phoenix, so he can be reborn, right?


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Only because I'm sitting here at work, very bored, waiting on a call from the field to do some testing  -- I'll offer up the following suggestions:

Tända Eld

Zapaliti Vatru

Allumer le Feu

Limen Dife

And my personal; favorite (and likely to be the name of my next Fire when that happens):
Washa Moto

In order from the top Swedish, Croatian, French, Haiti Creole and Swahili 
Basically plugged Kindle Fire into Google Translate and that's what turned up.....


----------

